# Oppo BDP-80 WINNER!



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Oppo BDP-80 Mini Review

I won the BDP-80 in the recent giveaway here at Home Theater Shack!

Awesome news for me as I had still lacked Blu-Ray in my setup and, being a previous Oppo owner, was looking at their offerings. 

To be honest, I was really looking at the BDP-83 because of its superior upscaling capabilities for DVD compared to the BDP-80.

It turns out not to be much of an issue for me as my Sony XBR1 seems to do a great job on its own. Anyway, I could not tell a difference between hdtv, my old Oppo, and the new Oppo when it came to upscaling. Many DVDs look pretty much HD to me. Others are not so good.

The Oppo BDP-80 is heads and shoulders above my Oppo DV-970HD when it comes to user interface. My old DVD player was really at the same price point as the BD-80 and I was really happy with the DV-970HD when I got it. Still have it. 

This new user interface is a transparent overlay to the content playing…really cool. There are tons of audio and video teaks to be made. I usually only apply adjustments at the display level so I can’t really comment on the effectiveness of these features.

When I applied for this giveaway, I had no Blu-Ray player. In the meantime, I got a Blu-Ray drive for my HTPC. What I can say about the differences is that the Oppo does a great deal better with scratched disk thn the LG drive I have in my HTPC. Video adjustments are much easier to make when going through the Oppo. HTPC stuff is just much more for tweakers and much harder to get right.

Overall, the BDP-80 is going to be your best and cheapest route to the highest video and audio quality.

Too bad they are not making them anymore...

-V


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention, 

Compared to the upscaling DVD players they were selling a few years ago, the transport/drive mechanism seems sooo much better and sturdy.

I'm a Oppo customer for life if they keep this up.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations vann_d and thank you for the review :T


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard if Oppo will be releasing a replacement for the BDP-80?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

chas said:


> Has anyone heard if Oppo will be releasing a replacement for the BDP-80?


No official announcement yet, but supposedly between Thanksgiving and the end of January.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

chas said:


> Has anyone heard if Oppo will be releasing a replacement for the BDP-80?


Congrats on your winning mate.
The only Known new bluray player that oppo are planning to offer is the BDP93, which is a replacement for the BDP83. As for the BDP80, I guess there will not be a replacement for it, because it seems it didn't sell that good.
There will be another hi end player to replace the BDP83SE though.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You never know they well continue to make the BDP80 once they have the parts back in stock, but you could be right in that they may have discontinued this model :scratch:


----------

